# Oscilador para audio "Minimista"



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2009)

Con la premisa "No siempre es necesario emplear integrados para lograr algo".
Este es un oscilador "Minimista" que entrega una señal "Aceptablemente" senoidal de cerca de 1kHz como para probar esquemas de audio, es tan minimista que no posee fuente de alimentación se alimenta de una batería de 9 V y su consumo es menor a 3,5 mA por lo que la batería debería durar muchoooooo.
Posee solo 2 componentes activos (BC549) y un puñado de componentes pasivos.

Hoy me levante perezoso, pero prometo en algún momento explicar el principio de funcionamiento.


----------



## alexus (Ago 16, 2009)

como todo lo de usted "fogonazo", impecable!

se agradece el aporte, y si bien, no soy aficionado al audio, nunca hay qeu decir nunca.

un abrazo, y felicitaciones por ser como es.


----------



## leitmo (Ago 24, 2009)

gracias por el aporte!


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 1, 2009)

oye se podria variar la frecuencia facilmente??


----------



## bebeto (Sep 1, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> oye se podria variar la frecuencia facilmente??


 

Quisiera saber lo mismo, puesto que me interesa para añadircelo al proyecto de la fuente de mnicolau que estoy por terminar, junto con un puerto controlado por PIC, con un control para motores PAP, servo y velocidad por PWM


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> oye se podria variar la frecuencia facilmente??


   Si, pero si tu idea es un oscilador de frecuencia variable NO es la mejor opción.
Los 3 capacitores y las resistencias forman una red de "Filtro-Desfasaje" de 180º a la frecuencia deseada, será cuestión de calcular.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 1, 2009)

no sería tan simple como añadir un potenciómetro y mantener una onda sine perfecta verdad??

mi idea es hacer un generador de ondas sine para crear líneas de bajos, subgraves...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> no sería tan simple como añadir un potenciómetro y mantener una onda sine perfecta verdad??
> 
> mi idea es hacer un generador de ondas sine para crear líneas de bajos, subgraves...


Nones, este link te lleva a un generador de audio relativamente simple.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construccion-generador-funciones-audio-13135/

Otra opción sería un oscilador en "puente de Wien" que se puede ajustar mediante un potenciómetro doble


----------



## DanielU (May 31, 2010)

Perdon por revivir el topic. Logre unas mejoras en el circuito disminuyendo el valor de R11 a 2K (disminuye la distorsion alrededor de un 3%) y colocando unos capacitores de 100pF en la base y el colector de los transistores. Para R9 coloque 1k ohm. Lo ideal seria colocar uno trimmer de una generosa cantidad de vueltas para poder ajustar lo mejor posible el oscilador. Estimo un 2% de distorsion maxima con una salida de 298mV RMS.


----------



## palomo (Jun 1, 2010)

Daniel no creo que aya sido en valde que revivas este tema, la aportacion que haces es de gran utilidad, en mi caso no habia visto este post, asi que con lo comentado y con las mejoras que dices me he desidido a fabricarme uno haber que mejoras  le puedo añadir.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU (Jun 1, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Daniel no creo que aya sido en valde que revivas este tema, la aportacion que haces es de gran utilidad, en mi caso no habia visto este post, asi que con lo comentado y con las mejoras que dices me he desidido a fabricarme uno haber que mejoras  le puedo añadir.
> 
> Saludos


 
Las planteemos en este topic. Yo tenia pensado poner un amplificador tipo cmoy, con una ganancia de 10. El problema es que luego, en la salida, tiene que tener una carga de mas de 80 ohm como minimo, si el ruido persiste, se deberia agregar un desacople con un capacitor de entre 220uF a 470uF.


http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/showfile.php?file=cmoy2_prj.htm


----------



## asterión (Feb 2, 2011)

A mi tambien espero que me disculpen por revivir el tema, lo que sucede es que estoy a la busqueda de un oscilador con estas caracteristicas para calibrar un modulador balanceado de un equipo de BLU. Me gustaria saber cual es el valor de R12, y si es usado para restarle amplitud a la onda. Gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

asterión dijo:


> ....Me gustaria saber cual es el valor de R12, y si es usado para restarle amplitud a la onda. Gracias...


No menos de 22KΩ


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 18, 2012)

He estado buscando informacion acerca de un circuito simple como este, y he creido necesario realizar el aporte.
En un viejo libro de electrónica, buscando un oscilador , me he liado con este simple y precioso circuito. Sus aplicaciones pueden ser múltiples, como por ejemplo, un inyector de onda.
Este circuito  genera una senoide casi perfecta simplemente utilizando unos pocos componentes pasivos y un transistor npn. La onda que produce es muy parecida a una senoidal. 

Modificando los tres transistores se puede variar la frecuencia, así como variando algunos componentes podemos modificar la forma de onda.

Les dejo unas imágenes gráficas de las lecturas obtenidas y el diagrama.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/oscilador.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/seno1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/seno2.jpg/


----------



## jackympq (Oct 5, 2012)

buen dia, perdon la pregunta estaba viendo el diagrama pero no estoy muy segura de cuales son los valores de los capacitores, 10...micros gracias a todos y exitos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2012)

jackympq dijo:


> buen dia, perdon la pregunta estaba viendo el diagrama pero no estoy muy segura de cuales son los valores de los capacitores, 10...micros gracias a todos y exitos



Capacitor código 104 = 100.000pF = 100nF = 0,1uF


----------

